# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κοκατιλ

## mixalisthanos21

Γειά ας είμαι καινούργιος εδώ το όνομα μου είναι Μιχάλης. Και έχω ένα κοκατιλ το έχω πάρει εδώ και κανα δίμηνο.  Ο κύριος από τον οποίο το πήρα μου είπε ότι είναι γύρω στα 1 και επίσης μου είπε ότι έιναι αρσενικός έχω ακούσει ότι τα αρσενικά είναι πιο φασαριοζικα από τα θηλυκά δηλαδή θέλω να πω ότι κελαηδαν πιο πολύ από τα θηλυκά όμως ο δικός μου δεν κελαηδαει πολύ δεν ξέρω τον λόγο κελαηδαει πολύ λίγο μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι ενώ έξω μόνο κράζει... Τέλος πάντων σας κούρασα ας σας πω που θέλω να καταλήξω σε λίγο καιρό θα πάρω ένα καινούργιο ευρύχωρο κλουβί όπου σκέφτομαι να πάρω άλλο ένα κοκατιλακι θηλυκό αυτήν  την φορά. Όμως θα έχω πολύ φασαρία μέσα στο σπίτι (θα τα έχω στο ίδιο κλουβι).. Περιμένω απαντήσεις αααα και θέλετε να ανεβάσω καμία φωτογραφια του παπαγάλου μου για να μου πείτε άμα έινα αρσενικό ή θυληκό?? Ευχαριστώ ρίξω πολυ

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!! 

Μερικά γενικότερα άρθρα για κοκατίλ που ίσως σου φανούν χρήσιμα: 

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel


καθώς και ο Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum για να μας βγάλεις φωτογραφία το μικρό σου να δούμε αν μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε το φύλο του! Τα αρσενικά συνήθως αναπτύσσουν περισσότερες "μελωδίες" από τα θηλυκά κοκατιλάκια, σφυρίζουν πολύ αλλά κράζουν κιόλας. 

Όταν βρούμε με σιγουριά το φύλο του μπορείς να του πάρεις και ένα ταίρι για να μην είναι μόνο του, αρκεί να τηρήσεις την καραντίνα που σου παραθέτω πιο πάνω και έπειτα πριν μπουν στο ίδιο κλουβί να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους τα δύο πουλάκια! Τα θηλυκά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κάνουν ιδιαίτερη φασαρία απλώς (τουλάχιστον το δικό μου θηλυκό) έχουν πιο διαπεραστικό κράξιμο, ακούγεται λίγο πιο δυνατά! Κατά τα άλλα δεν νομίζω πως θα έχεις πολύ περισσότερο θόρυβο από αυτόν που έχεις τώρα εκτός αν το κοκατίλ σου είναι θηλυκό και πάρεις αρσενικό. Τότε θα παρατηρήσεις κάποια μικρή διαφορά!  ::

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Σε ευχαριστώ captain chocolate πολύ χρήσιμες οι απαντήσεις σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αγοράκι είναι πράγματι, σκέτος γλύκας! Είναι ένα normal gray αρσενικό  :winky: 

Όταν βγαίνει στο μπαλκόνι μπορεί να κράζει γιατί ενθουσιάζεται. Προσπάθησε να του σφυράς ή να του βάζεις στο youtube να ακούει άλλα κοκατίλ να σφυράνε και θα μάθει και εκείνος πιστεύω! 

Το δικό μου αρσενικό που είναι επίσης ενός έτους έχει ένα ρεπερτόριο από σφυρίγματα και ομιλία γιατί από μικρούλης που ήταν του σφυρίζω πολύ και του μιλάω. Επίσης όταν θέλω να μάθει κάτι καινούργιο του επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα όποτε φαίνεται πως έχει όρεξη να μάθει (μου σφυράει, μου μιλάει κλπ).

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφο το ζουζούνι σου . να το χαίρεσαι !!

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μαριε
Νομίζω πως δεν είναι πολύ χαρούμενος και δικαιολογημενα γιατί έχει μικρό κλουβί...  :sad:  σε καμία βδομάδα όμως θα έιναι σε ένα να καινούργιο κλουβί και μάλλον και με σύντροφο  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αφού θα του πάρεις καινούριο κλουβάκι δε χρειάζεσαι να ανησυχείς , θα είναι μια χαρά ευτυχισμένος !!! 
Ουάου και ζευγάρι , καλέ αυτός θα τρελαθεί  ::  :: 
Να θυμάσαι πως πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την Καραντίνα στα πτηνά ! :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφο το κοκατιλακι σου! Να το χαιρεσαι! Να διαβασεις ομως και ολα τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσαν τα παιδια παραπανω. Και να τηρησεις την καραντινα πριν ενωσεις τα πουλια.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ναι τα διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα και είμαι έτοιμος για εκείνην την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Nα χαίρεσαι τον κοκατιλάκο σου, καλή αρχή και καλό διάβασμα (των σχετικών άρθρων) :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο, πανέμορφος είναι!!!

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Σας ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## palasis.mixalis

καλημερα...χθες πηρς το πρωτο κοκατιλ..απο πετ σοπ...μου ειπαν οτι ειναι αρσενικο...αλλα οχι εξημερωμενο...μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 10 μηνων...υπαρχει περιπτωση να μαθει και να μπορεσω να τον εκπαιδευω...γιατι βαζω το χερι μου διπλα του σχεδον δεν κανει κατι αλλα αν παω το χερι πολυ κοντα ανοιγει τα τεραστια φτερα και ανεβενει στο κλουβι..να προσθεσω οτι δεν δαγκωνει.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος σε μενα 
Η υπομονη ειναι αρετη

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## palasis.mixalis

μου ειπε οτι ειναι 10μηνων...θα μπορεσω να τον ημερευω? ή ειναι μεγαλος γενικα και δεν μαθενει ευκολα? 
1 φορα εχω παρει παπαγαλο...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Με υπομονή και όχι πίεση θα τα καταφέρεις.
Υπάρχουν αρκετά θέματα σχετικά στο forum για να ξεκινήσεις. 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD

----------

